

How Did Elon Musk Learn Enough About Rockets to Run SpaceX? - ezl
http://www.quora.com/How-did-Elon-Musk-learn-enough-about-rockets-to-run-SpaceX

======
guip
Thank you for this - I know if didn't get much of a response from others but I
really enjoyed the read. Thank you.

